# Any Stay-at-hm Mommies in Birchleigh



## sharenee (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello All,
I am currently a stay-at-hm mom in the suburb of Birchleigh (Kempton Park) with two boys. I am looking for other mommies in the area for some much needed adult conversation, playdates with kiddies, and to learn more of what SA has to offer.

Thanks!


----------

